

IAccelerator: summer startup program @ IIMA - freemanindia
http://iaccelerator.org

======
freemanindia
I'm running this program with CIIEindia.org the incubation center at IIMA. We
invest 5 Lakh in the companies we work with and ask them to move to Ahmedabad
for 5 months May 1 - Sept 30.

~~~
medianama
Congratulations! Its a great initiative.

Is not moving to Ahmedabad an option for participants. I wish you ran this
program in Delhi.

~~~
aDeSe
@Medianama running it in some other city would not be as beneficial as running
it in Ahmedabad. IIM Ahmedabad is the source of knowledge for this program,
and this gap will be too much if the program is done in some other city.

